# Penetration assembly - Roof Beam at Fire Barrier - Does it exist?



## nealderidder (Jan 16, 2020)

Consider a 1 hour fire barrier (control area separation) that terminates at a composite metal pan/concrete roof deck. A two story type II-B building. The roof deck is not required to be rated. Steel beams support the roof deck. 

I would think I can treat a penetrating roof beam as a "penetration" like a pipe and simply fire-caulk around the perimeter but I can't find such a listed assembly. Anyone know of such an thing? It can't be that unique...

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## RLGA (Jan 16, 2020)

Technically, it's a head-of-wall condition. The joint between the wall and deck will follow along the perimeter of the beam.


----------



## nealderidder (Jan 17, 2020)

RLGA said:


> Technically, it's a head-of-wall condition. The joint between the wall and deck will follow along the perimeter of the beam.



That's what I was thinking Ron. I've got a head-of-wall condition shown based on HW-D-0538 but I've also got a nervous contractor who wants an assembly to hand to the inspector. It's really just a through penetration but no luck finding an actual assembly showing an I-Beam passing thru a wall with sealant at the perimeter.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 17, 2020)

nealderidder said:


> That's what I was thinking Ron. I've got a head-of-wall condition shown based on HW-D-0538 but I've also got a nervous contractor who wants an assembly to hand to the inspector. It's really just a through penetration but no luck finding an actual assembly showing an I-Beam passing thru a wall with sealant at the perimeter.


If the wall is rated, then the head-of-wall condition must be a tested fire-resistive joint assembly.


----------



## nealderidder (Jan 17, 2020)

I've drawn up the detail showing the head of wall condition HW-D-0218 and calling it out as "continuous around the perimeter of the beam". We'll see if that flies!


----------

